# Sismo 7.4 - Martinica (Caraíbas)



## Luis França (29 Nov 2007 às 19:43)

*2007-11-29*  19:00:18__14.95N__61.23W__153km__	*7.3*	 MARTINIQUE REGION, WINDWARD ISL.


Just a normal thing....









TSUNAMI STATEMENT NUMBER 1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
1909 UTC THU NOV 29 2007

THIS STATEMENT APPLIES TO COUNTRIES WITHIN AND BORDERING THE
CARIBBEAN SEA...EXCEPT FOR PUERTO RICO AND THE VIRGIN ISLANDS.

... TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT ...

THIS MESSAGE IS FOR INFORMATION ONLY.

THIS BULLETIN IS ISSUED AS ADVICE TO GOVERNMENT AGENCIES. ONLY
NATIONAL AND LOCAL GOVERNMENT AGENCIES HAVE THE AUTHORITY TO MAKE
DECISIONS REGARDING THE OFFICIAL STATE OF ALERT IN THEIR AREA AND
ANY ACTIONS TO BE TAKEN IN RESPONSE.

AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS

ORIGIN TIME - 1900Z 29 NOV 2007
COORDINATES - 15.0 NORTH 61.3 WEST
DEPTH - 142 KM
LOCATION - LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAGNITUDE - 7.3

EVALUATION

A DESTRUCTIVE TSUNAMI WAS NOT GENERATED BASED ON EARTHQUAKE AND
HISTORICAL TSUNAMI DATA. THIS EARTHQUAKE IS LOCATED TOO DEEP
INSIDE THE EARTH TO GENERATE A TSUNAMI IN THE CARIBBEAN.

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY PRODUCT ISSUED BY THE PACIFIC TSUNAMI
WARNING CENTER FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
BECOMES AVAILABLE.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

*Re: 7.3 - Martinica*

*Caraíbas: Forte sismo de 7,3 na escala de Richter perto de Martinica e Dominica*

Um forte sismo com uma magnitude preliminar de 7,3 na escala de Richter foi registado hoje no leste das Caraíbas, próximo de Martinica e Dominica, anunciou o Instituto de Geofísica dos Estados Unidos (USGS).

O epicentro situou-se a 23 quilómetros a noroeste Le Morne-Rouge, Martinica, e a 37 quilómetros a sudeste de Roseau, Dominica, a uma profundidade de 145,4 quilómetros.

O abalo foi registado às 15:00 locais (19:00 em Lisboa) e durou cerca de 20 segundos, tendo sido sentido em Porto Rico.

Desconhece-se ainda se provocou vítimas ou danos materiais.

No entanto, o USGS indicou que este sismo "poderá ter causado danos" devido à sua localização e magnitude.

As autoridades norte-americanas não emitiram um alerta de tsunami.

Fonte: Lusa

Ai ai a lua cheia  que ainda está na sua influência total.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: 7.3 - Martinica*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ai ai a lua cheia  que ainda está na sua influência total.



Mas porquê a insistência na Lua ? Tantos sismos que ocorrem sem ser com Lua cheia. Se existisse alguma relação, qualquer pessoa pegava numa base de dados de sismos e desenhava rápidamente um gráfico onde fosse visivel a relação.

Se quiseres arranjo-te uma base de dados de sismos e tu mesmo podes estudar os dados e cruzares as ocorrências com a Lua cheia e vais ver que não existe correlação.




> *Can the Moon Cause Earthquakes?*
> "There's no evidence to support that," said John Bellini, a geophysicist with the survey's National Earthquake Information Center in Golden, Colorado. "There were some studies in the past that tried to link lunar effects to seismicity [the relative frequency and distribution of earthquakes] and *there was nothing found*."
> ...
> Bellini questioned the scientific validity of Berkland's predictions. He said they appear to be "self-selected statistical analysis of historical seismicity rates and are so vague in time and location that they are certain to be correct.
> ...


----------



## Santos (29 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Sismo 7.3 - Martinica*

A informação sísmica é na realidade algo que fascina as pessoas, possivelmente devido ao "pavor" que todos sentimos em relação a estes eventos.
Acho deveras interessante o seguimento sismológico em todas as suas vertentes
profundidade, grau, localização e metamorfose geológica envolvidas.

Passo a publicidade mas tenho seguído um blog interessantíssimo que aborda estas entre outras questões o qual acho bastante interessante

*TERTULIA DO TEMPO*


----------



## Luis França (29 Nov 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Sismo 7.3 - Martinica*

MASSIVE EARTHQUAKE STRIKES NEAR EMERGING TRINIDAD MUD VOLCANO

It's been upgraded to a 7.4 magnitude quake.


29.11.2007	19:09:43	6.0	Northern California

2007-11-29  03:26:20__36.88S__97.62W__10km__6.3__WEST CHILE RISE
2007-11-29  02:59:09__21.05S__33.18E___10km__5.3__MOZAMBIQUE


*Can the Moon Cause Earthquakes?*

James O. Berkland is a Glen Ellen, California-based geologist and editor of Syzygy—An Earthquake Newsletter. He believes the gravitational tugs of the moon, sun, and other planets can influence earthquake activity. Berkland said he has accurately predicted tremors based on factors such as syzygy.
"Syzygy" refers to the alignment of three celestial objects. Syzygy of the sun, Earth, and moon occur twice a month, at the full and new moons. At such times, gravitational forces are at a maximum, especially when the bodies are close together, Berkland said.
The Earth and moon are closest together—at perigee—once a month. The Earth and sun are closest together—at perihelion—once a year. Perihelion currently occurs in early January. Maximum gravitation force occurs when a syzygy and perigee occur on the same day as perihelion.
According to Berkland, seismometers left on the moon by Apollo astronauts show that moonquakes occur most frequently at perigee.
"So we know Earth's gravity triggers moonquakes. I don't think any scientist disputes that," Berkland said. "When I learned that, I went to my former [U.S. Geological Survey] colleagues in Menlo Park [California] and pointed out this really exists, so what's so difficult about turning it around?" 
At least two major quakes may suppoort Berkland's theory. The December 26, 2004, magnitude 9.1 in Sumatra, Indonesia, occurred on the day of a full moon. Likewise, the March 27, 1964, magnitude 9.2 earthquake in Alaska occurred on the day of maximum high tide.
According to Berkland, such correlations are more than coincidences. They demonstrate a true connection between the moon and earthquake activity, he said. 

"The same force that raises the 'tides' in the ocean also raises tides in the [Earth's]crust," said Geoff Chester, an astronomer and public affairs officer with the U.S. Naval Observatory in Washington, D.C.

(no mesmo artigo da National Geographic que o Vince citou)

"I don't care anymore," Berkland said from his Glen Ellen home. "They're irrelevant. I know what happens to people who go out of the mainstream. I always tell people, don't be afraid to challenge the authority because the authority may be wrong."


Por isso é-se preso por ter cão ou por não tê-lo ...


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: Sismo 7.3 - Martinica*



Luis França disse:


> Por isso é-se preso por ter cão ou por não tê-lo ...



Luis, até pode haver relação, mas dos estudos que se fizeram nada foi descoberto. E não é porque o Jim Berkland diz que sim que passa a haver relação. Esse tipo é famoso nos EUA porque diz que consegue prever sismos  Até faz previsões mensais no site http://www.syzygyjob.com/ 

E as previsões tem algum valor? Pelos vistos não...

Can Jim Berkland predict earthquakes? Jim Berkland claims to be able to predict earthquakes. Such earth-shaking claims, however, appear to be groundless.
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G1-151100564.html


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2007 às 00:52)

*Re: Sismo 7.3 - Martinica*

Conheço bem esse site (costumam "acertar" por pouco). Aliás, essas previsões fazem-me lembrar os modelos que aqui tanto se discutem  não andam muito longe uns dos outros (desculpa lá o off-topic... )

O futuro nos dirá qualquer coisa acerca desses modelos (tanto na litosfera como na atmosfera!).

Até amanhã, caros colegas.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 01:13)

*Re: Sismo 7.3 - Martinica*

*Terremoto deixa pelo menos dois feridos na Martinica*

O terremoto que sacudiu o Caribe na noite desta quinta-feira deixou pelo menos dois feridos graves na Martinica, informaram os bombeiros locais. No bairro de Lorrain, na capital Fort de France, um homem teve a perna amputada, e uma mulher sofreu uma fratura exposta, segundo os bombeiros.
O prefeito da cidade, Serge Letchiny, disse à AFP que não há registro de mortos na ilha. 
Segundo o Observatório de Ciências da Terra em Estrasburgo, o terremoto teve magnitude de 6,8 graus na escala Richter e ocorreu às 19h GMT (17h de Brasília). Já o Centro Vulcanológico da Martinica informou que foi um tremor de 7,3 graus Richter. O epicentro foi situado a 15,70 graus de latitude norte e 62,20 graus de longitude oeste.
O tremor provocou o desabamento de dois edifícios em Fort de France, informou a polícia local, ouvida por telefone pela AFP. "Por enquanto, registramos um prédio e um banco que desabaram. Houve um movimento de pânico", disse a mesma fonte, afirmando que o terremoto também foi sentido "em Guadalupe e na Guiana".
A Segurança Civil francesa informou que o epicentro do terremoto foi localizado a "15 km da Martinica", no leste do Caribe. A prefeitura da Guadalupe disse não ter registrado vítimas ou danos no território. "As primeiras avaliações no terreno não indicam, por enquanto, que haja vítimas ou danos materiais", anunciou.
Milhares de habitantes assustados foram para as ruas de Fort de France e de Bridgetown, capital de Barbados, onde centenas entraram em pânico, e muitos sofreram contusões ao pular pelas janelas. Helicópteros da polícia estão sobrevoando o território da Martinica à procura de outras vítimas.
O tremor também foi sentido em Porto Rico, onde as pessoas pararam de trabalhar e houve cenas de pânico. "Os terremotos de tal magnitude não são freqüentes (no Caribe) como no Pacífico Sul, mas também não são anormais", explicou à AFP o sismólogo Suart Sipkin.

AFP


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2007 às 11:40)

*Sismo 6.6 - Trinidade*

*Strong Earthquake Shakes Trinidad Causes Structural Damages to Many Buildings* link
Nov 30, 2007, 00:05

Trinidad - A strong earthquake struck off Trinidad at about 2:58 pm local time on November 29, 2007, damaging several buildings in the Island, officials and residents said. No injuries or damage have reported to the people. Many Trinidadians expressed shock and fears as the temblor had a preliminary magnitude of 6.6, according to an agency news.

Several residents from Port of Spain reported severe cracks to their homes and many buildings including the central bank tower of the Island nation. Most cellular telephone service was down in Trinidad.

Galeota, the island's South West
Trinidad and Tobago, a former British colony of 1.2 million residents, has an important offshore oil and gas industry in the region.

Trinidad is one of the leading suppliers of liquid natural gas to the United States, supplying 75 per cent of imports last year.

"When the powerful earthquake struck, I was on my way to pick up my kid, I was having difficulty breathing or walking," Bindi Rajaram, working for a manufacturing company told TNS.

Some people rushed home to see their children immediately after the quake which only lasted for approximately forty seconds, Asha Rajesh, accounting staff of a telecommunication company in Port of Spain said.

"but I was in a complete state of shock and so scared and did not even move out of my desk for at least 15 minutes," she added.

Another initial report said, the earthquake struck off many Caribbean Islands. There is no tsunami -- the epicenter was approximately 90 miles under the seabed, and in shallow water.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 13:09)

*Re: Sismo 6.6 - Trinidade*

Julgo que este sismo foi o mesmo que se fez sentir em toda a zona das Caraíbas, Venezuela e Norte do Brasil.

Rondônia ao Vivo

Lusomotores

AFP

ClicaBrasília

Diário de Guayana


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2007 às 16:31)

*Re: Sismo 7.4 - Martinica*

Parece que sim, que estamos a falar do mesmo sismo de 7.4 entre a placa das Caraíbas e a sul americana, e que teve algumas réplicas, sendo a última até ao momento uma réplica de 5.1 às 04:00 GMT 
Vamos ver se entretanto não haverá também algum aumento da actividade vulcânica, pois há uns quantos vulcões activos nesta região.











http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php








> *Caribbean Plate*
> The eastern boundary is a subduction zone, but since the boundary between the North and South American Plates in the Atlantic is as yet undefined, it is unclear which one, or possibly both, is descending under the Caribbean Plate. Subduction forms the volcanic islands of the Lesser Antilles island arc from the Virgin Islands in the north to the islands off the coast of Venezuela in the south. This boundary contains seventeen active volcanoes, most notably Soufriere Hills on Montserrat, Mount Pelée on Martinique, La Grande Soufrière on Guadeloupe, Soufrière Saint Vincent on Saint Vincent, and the submarine volcano Kick-'em-Jenny which lies about 10 km north of Grenada.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribbean_Plate





> *Caribbean Volcano Map*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 16:42)

*Re: Sismo 7.4 - Martinica*

*Novo tremor de terra de 5,1 graus atingiu a região da ilha de Martinica, no Caribe* 

Um novo tremor de terra de 5,1 graus atingiu a região da ilha de Martinica, no Caribe nessa madrugada. O epicentro do abalo ocorreu as 04 horas (UTC), 00 hora (Hora Rondônia). A indicação de localização do epicentro ocorreu sob a latitude 14.99N e longitude 61.27W. Este tremor ocorreu em grandes profundidades. Dados preliminares indicam aproximadamente 150 km abaixo da superfície.


A região deste abalo praticamente é a mesma, do terremoto de 7,4 graus registrado ontem, onde vários Estados brasileiros sentiram o impacto por volta das 16 horas (local), inclusive cidades de Rondônia, como Porto Velho, Ji-Paraná e Vilhena.
A agência internacional de notícias AFP informa que o novo tremor foi sentido na Venezuela, Suriname e Guiana Francesa. 
Ainda não há informações de novos rumores na Amazônia brasileira.

Jornal Nortão


----------

